# Who made this grip?



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

I was wondering if someone knows who made this grip.


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody have an idea?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

that is a Pearson Advantage bow...made in 1994


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

Proud of you. You hit it right on the mark. Here's other pictures of it. I didn't think anybody would respond. Pretty amazing what you can do with a simple lever going to 70# aporox. to 108# approx. Have you ever shot this bow? Thanks.


----------

